# MREs Need Some Inspiration



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm sure this topic has been flogged to death in the past but my search of the various threads has produced limited results. I've recently started creating my own MREs (2 year time limitation) and need some ideas on what to include. I came a cross some excellent Indian boil in the bag curries which are a perfect fit and some retort packaged smoked fish i.e. tuna and salmon, but would like more variety. I am trying to avoid the Spam and Vienna Sausage meals I see in various Youtube videos or the canned cheese spread nightmares. I've got the carbs and high energy sugar foods pretty well covered but really need some ideas for proteins. Thoughts?

Godspeed


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Canned fish like sardines, tuna and mackerel, good protein there.

My GHB has those, Spam and DAK hams plus LBR's.

No cooking for any of those.

You will probably end up with the equal of a "C" rat.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smoked salted fish, jerky, pemmican.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Combination of rice and red beans does some magic . . . pops protein from the combination . . . 

There is another combo as well . . . can't remember it right now . . . 

But if you take red beans and rice . . . good golly you can add stuff to that and come up with just about anything you would want except chocolate ice cream

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Amelia (Apr 9, 2020)

We recently started doing homemade MREs and a couple of my favorites for protein are precooked quinoa and precooked beans. A quick Amazon or Google search will find you lots of precooked quinoa options. For beans, my favorite is the Maya Kaimal brand: https://www.mayakaimal.com/ There is a good amount of variety, and I have yet to find one that doesn't taste good. I also do plenty of nuts and seeds. Oatmeal made with shelf stable almond milk and chia seeds is a fantastic option, and between the oats and the chia seeds you get plenty of protein. You could add some nut butter to up the calories and protein as well if you like. But that one worked out great for me. Ready to eat pasta with some ready to eat chili on top would also be fantastic, but they haven't come out with precooked gluten free pastas yet, so I haven't been able to trial that one!


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

All excellent options.

Thanks

Godspeed.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

If you are bugging in, a real hearty beef chili with plenty of vegetables canned: beef, beans, corn, peppers hot/bell, onions, garlic, olives, mushrooms, crushed tomatoes, spices.........rice if you want more carbs. 

You'll need a pressure canner and 90 minutes process time.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> If you are bugging in, a real hearty beef chili with plenty of vegetables canned: beef, beans, corn, peppers hot/bell, onions, garlic, olives, mushrooms, crushed tomatoes, spices.........rice if you want more carbs.
> 
> You'll need a pressure canner and 90 minutes process time.


Just as soon as pint jars make their comeback on the shelves around here . . . canned chili will be the next item to go up on the shelves.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

